# Longmire on A&E



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

So did anyone check this out? The first episode recorded on Sunday but I haven't yet had a chance to watch it. Looks very nice though.

http://www.aetv.com/longmire/


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, wasn't bad especially when you take into account how bad a lot of first episodes of any series are. It was really just another crime procedural, I find it more interesting since it does take place in my home state and they do use some, but not all, real place names.

Not sure if I like Starbuck in this role yet or not.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

There was only one Starbuck. And Dirk was HIS name... lol.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I think it definitely has potential. It will stay on as a SL for now.

- Merg


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm going to follow it for a while.

The scenery is nice and I can identify with a character that picks up litter and has no use for wireless phones.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm willing to give it a shot for a while longer...

I enjoyed some of the humor in it, and I like Katee and LDP!

I was looking up something about LDP after watching it, and I was telling my Mom later. He apparently graduated from high school near where my Mom was living (around the time he graduated), so that was pretty cool!

~Alan


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

pablo said:


> So did anyone check this out? The first episode recorded on Sunday but I haven't yet had a chance to watch it. Looks very nice though.
> 
> http://www.aetv.com/longmire/


I watch my recording last night. Pretty good.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Was interested for the whole show, so will keep watching.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I enjoyed it very much. A friend who has read the books gave me a bit of the Longmire - Henry backstory. Mentioned briefly in the 1st episode as to how long they had been acquainted with no other details. But I know. :lol:.

I enjoyed Bailey Chase in Saving Grace. Not sure I ever saw Katee in anything other than 24 a couple of years ago. The only thing I've seen Robert Taylor in is Matrix but so long ago I don't remember him. And I even like Lou Diamond in this one. :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We liked the show. Good cast, writing, etc.

Anyone else notice how, at just the right angle with his hat pulled down so you see his face below his nose, Robert Taylor as Walt Longmire reminds one of James Arness as Matt Dillon in "Gunsmoke"?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Watched the second episode last night. I do believe we have a keeper. And it looks like the back story of Longmire and Henry is going to come out in bits and pieces. Don't you love flashbacks? I'm about a third of the way through the first book. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Have enjoy both show and looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

phrelin said:


> We liked the show. Good cast, writing, etc.
> 
> Anyone else notice how, at just the right angle with his hat pulled down so you see his face below his nose, Robert Taylor as Walt Longmire reminds one of James Arness as Matt Dillon in "Gunsmoke"?


I kept thinking "Lee Majors"....


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Watched the first two episodes yesterday and really enjoyed them. Not a show to be played in the background, have to pay attention.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I watched 1.5 episodes and dumped the series timer.
I found it to be boring.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm loving this show. This week's episode is intense.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm hooked, it's a good show.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Agreed, this is a top notch show, very entertaining


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm liking it too. First A&E show in a long, long time


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I've only watched the 1st episode so far and liked it.

Just saw it was renewed - that was a quick decision.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/06/29/longmire-renewed-for-season-two-by-ae/140102/

A&E has renewed its drama Longmire for a second season. The series has averaged 3.9 million total viewers over its first four episodes


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Good deal, only a few small things nag me that are just plain wrong for WY but all in all it isn't bad. The unbelievably long license plate number on the last episode cracked me up, most they can have is 6 or 7 numbers and the first 1-2 are the county number, up to 23, that are ranked by population. Should have been X county XXXX. Suppose they didn't want to get even close to a real plate number since the character was a suspected pedophile. Would have been kind of a cool inside joke if they would have made it 24 county XXXX.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

I like it thumbs up ,after all how much crab fishing, storage lockers , pawn, pickers, gold rush, flying alaska, choppers, truck driving, shows can a man take.:nono:


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

This one is definitely a keeper on the SL.....


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Good deal, only a few small things nag me that are just plain wrong for WY but all in all it isn't bad. The unbelievably long license plate number on the last episode cracked me up, most they can have is 6 or 7 numbers and the first 1-2 are the county number, up to 23, that are ranked by population. Should have been X county XXXX. Suppose they didn't want to get even close to a real plate number since the character was a suspected pedophile. Would have been kind of a cool inside joke if they would have made it 24 county XXXX.


I read somewhere they did have some 24 county tags on some of the vehicles in the pilot. And Craig Johnson now has several of those.  It gets better with each episode. And I really enjoy it now that I've nearly finished the first book and know more of the back stories. I gotta tell you, Deputy Vic is something else in the book. Talk about a strong, independent woman. With a mouth on her like a sailor. :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In terms of acting, writing, directing and general production values, I think this is the best new show of this Summer Season. Everything is done well.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I have really enjoyed this program. The season finale will have Charles S. Dutton appearing as a detective from Colorado. Should be a good one.

A&E Renews Longmire for 2nd season is great news also.

I just started the 4th book in the series. There are some differences but that's to be expected I guess.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Quickly became one of my favorite shows. Glad it was renew.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the show but it is too slow paced to be one of my favorite serialized shows. I watch this show when my DVR is clear of shows like Breaking Bad, Walking Dead, Justified, Sons of Anarchy, Fringe, Falling skies, etc. This is more of a time filler show like Rookie Blue, Breakout kings, etc.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Dec 20, 2011)

Season 1 is a wrap, the wife and I are watching and enjoying this one togather. I also started the Longmire books, author Craig Johnson is in fact a former Montana Sheriff. Absarouka County is fictional, but there is an Absarouka mountain range in the NW corner of the state. However the terrain seen in the series is more like the counties along the Southern border of Montana. Johnson wrote book #1 in 2005 and has published once per year since then, with book #8 in 2012.

I have finished the first three books. The A&E scripts are original, save for the Season 1 finale which is a plot from book #1.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to next season.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Gary McCoy said:


> Season 1 is a wrap, the wife and I are watching and enjoying this one togather. I also started the Longmire books, author Craig Johnson is in fact a former Montana Sheriff. Absarouka County is fictional, but there is an Absarouka mountain range in the NW corner of the state. However the terrain seen in the series is more like the counties along the Southern border of Montana. Johnson wrote book #1 in 2005 and has published once per year since then, with book #8 in 2012.
> 
> I have finished the first three books. The A&E scripts are original, save for the Season 1 finale which is a plot from book #1.


I'm about half way through the 5th book. I'm really looking forward to next season. Although I will say the season finale was not one of the better episodes, in my opinion. Some good spots but not that good overall.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Gary McCoy said:


> However the terrain seen in the series is more like the counties along the Southern border of Montana.


_After enjoying a long stretch of success with The Closer, the prime-prime drama that kept him and partner John Coveny gainfully employed for the better part of seven years, writer-producer Hunt Baldwin is eager to impress audiences with his latest cable-TV project: Longmire, the modern-day western set to kick off a 10-episode run June 3 on the A&E Network.

But he and Coveny are walking into this new territory with their eyes wide open, acutely aware that their latest show will be subjected to close scrutiny by the most demanding critics imaginable: The many faithful fans of the Craig Johnson mystery novels that are the producers' source material.

"That's something we take seriously," Baldwin said while calling from *a location near Santa Fe* that is doubling for the Wyoming setting of Johnson's books. "We want to make sure they're happy._

http://www.cowboysindians.com/Cowbo...ew-Closer-Team-Brings-Longmire-To-The-Screen/


----------



## Gary McCoy (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, Santa Fe actually makes sense. I kept wondering why it seemed like the Grand Tetons were never visible in any direction, because you can see them from parts of three states.

Certainly the books have more detail about the crimes, plus more detail about the politics, both tribal and county. Longmire has a love life but keeps hooking up with the wrong woman, and getting hurt. In many ways these books are a contemporary police procedural, kinda like a Western version of Robert B.Parker's Jesse Stone. The sparse prose is similar in style, and not at all like the historical Westerns that Parker wrote (*Appaloosa* and *Monte Walsh*).

For my money, the very best subplot that keeps popping up in the books is the recurrent one of the Indian spirits. In times of great physical stress and sometimes in dreams, Longmire actually sees and is aided by the ghosts of the famous Lakota warriors and Dog Soldiers. He will not even discuss this with Henry, knowing that if word gets around, he will never win re-election. In this aspect of Native American spirituality, the Longmire novels resemble those of Tony Hillerman. However, it would be very difficult to do this topic justice in a weekly TV series, whereas Johnson crafts each book over 12 months.

In the books, Vic the female Deputy is a fiery black-haired Italian going through a divorce in Wyoming, after she moved from Philidelphia to Wyoming with her new husband, giving up her job as a beat cop for 5+ years. Then he moved on to another job in Alaska, and she refused to go. I had doubts about Katee Sackoff in the role, but she's actually very good. I also had doubts about Lou Diamond Phillips as Henry Standing Bear, because in the books, Henry is a very large powerfull man and Phillips is slight. But Phillips is now a good actor, and portrays Henry well.

I highly reccomend the books.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Tweet from LouDPhillips today:


> LouDPhillips: Woohoo! It's official! #Longmire gets 13 eps next season! Now you'll get Longermire...or Longmore...whichever works for you!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

klang said:


> Tweet from LouDPhillips today:


Now there's an upstanding bear!

One early ep I was watching looked like it was shot in The Plaza. Anyone know? Camera angles looked like they were chosen to not reveal location- same when they're out driving- Mtn ranges in b/g, but hardly ever roadside views.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the show. It is quite different than the big city cop shows that I watch a lot of.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I like the show. It is quite different than the big city cop shows that I watch a lot of.


I love Longmire and have stopped watching all of the big city cop shows that I once did over the past few years


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

When I saw the preview for the show I did set it to record. I am glad I did, I watched the first couple of episodes then my wife wanted to start watching it so we started from the first one, and really glad we did. Great show and look forward to season 2.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Now that season 3 of Longmire has wrapped, there is uncertainty as to whether A&E will order a rth season due to declining viewership. Cast member Lou Diamond Phillips (Henry) is urging viewers to tweet @A&E vefore September to urge them to continue the series. Ratings for the third season:
http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/longmire-season-three-ratings-32855


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Now that season 3 of Longmire has wrapped, there is uncertainty as to whether A&E will order a rth season due to declining viewership. Cast member Lou Diamond Phillips (Henry) is urging viewers to tweet @A&E vefore September to urge them to continue the series. Ratings for the third season:
> http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/longmire-season-three-ratings-32855


I am sure that the three and a half million who watch this show would preferred another reality show. In an era of five hundred or more channels I would hope that they will find a home for it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I like it. I hope they renew it. It is different than most of the cop shows that I watch.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> I am sure that the three and a half million who watch this show would preferred another reality show. In an era of five hundred or more channels I would hope that they will find a home for it.


Netflix would be a great home if it doesn't get a renewal from A&E


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on A&E, just as I thought there was hope for you yet.......

Don't disappoint.

We DO NOT need yet another goofy reality show.

Give Longmire another go.


----------

